# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  5 خطوات لتجنب انتفاخ البطن بعد الإفطار في رمضان

## max_11

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** *انتفاخ البطن من أكثر المشكلات انتشارًا خاصة خلال الشهر الفضيل. يرجع ذلك إلى العديد من الأسباب منها الإفراط في تناول الطعام وامتلاء المعدة إلى آخرها والسرعة المبالغ فيها أثناء تناول الطعام.
يجعل الصائم بشعر بحالة من عدم الارتياح وضيق التنفس وآلام متفاوتة من المغص بالإضافة إلى خروج الغازات وزيادة حجم البطن بشكل مزعج نتيجة عدم الحركة وشرب كمية كبيرة من الماء على دفعة.
هناك الكثير من العوامل النفسية التي لها دور كبير في حدوث خلل في العمل الوظيفي للقولون. هناك أيضًا العديد من الأسباب إلا أننا في هذا المقال سوف نقوم بعرض بعض النصائح التي تحد من انتفاخ البطن بعد الإفطار خلال شهر رمضان المعظم. 
1-تجنبي امتلاء المعدة بالطعام ومضغه جيداً اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي وحرقة المعدة والشعور بالانتفاخ في رمضان من أكثر الامور المزعجة. يرجع ذلك الى إتباع العادات الغذائية الخاطئة والاندفاع في الأكل عند الافطار حيث تسبب كمية الطعام الزائدة وامتلاء المعدة في حدوث ثقل كبير ومشاكل في الأمعاء. يجب الحرص على تناول الطعام ببطء ومضغه جيدًا مما يساهم بشكل كبير في تسهيل عملية الهضم هذا بالإضافة إلى تجنب التحدث أثناء تناول الطعام. تجنب ابتلاع الهواء لمنع تجمع الغازات في الأمعاء وحدوث الانتفاخات و. يجب التوقف فوراً عن تناول الطعام عند الشعور بالراحة وليس عند امتلاء المعدة تماما ً لتجنب هذا الشعور المزعج بالانتفاخ. 
2-تجنب شرب المياه أو العصائر أثناء الطعاميجب البعد نهائياً عن شرب الماء أو المشروبات الغازية أو حتى العصائر الطبيعية أثناء تناول الطعام أو بعده مباشرة. يساهم بشكل كبير في تبطئ عمل والإثقال على المعدة وعدم تمكنها من تفتيت الطعام مما يعمل على الإصابة بالانتفاخ وظهور كرش. يتم تناول العصائر عقب انتهاء الوجبة بمدة لا تقل عن عشرين دقيقة. تجنبي المشروبات الغازية تماماً طيلة الشهر الفضيل نظرا ًلأنها تحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الأحماض والصودا التي تسبب تجمعا للغازات في البطن وتسبب الانتفاخ. ابتعدي عن تناول العصائر التي تحتوي على الحمض؛ منها عصير البرتقال وعصير الأناناس وعصير الطماطم لأنها تهيج المعدة. 
3-البعد عن المأكولات المقلية والمالحة والمبتلة تجنبي تناول المأكولات الدهنية والمقلية مثل البطاطس المقلية والبرجر غيرها من هذه الأطعمة. تساهم إلى حد كبير في زيادة الانتفاخ بالبطن كما تأخذ وقتًا طويلًا في المعدة ليتم هضمها مما يزيد من احتمالية تراكم الغازات في البطن وانتفاخها انتفاخا شديداً. ابتعدي تماماً عن تناول المأكولات المالحة نظراً لأنها تحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الصوديوم الذي يعمل على احتباس السوائل بالجسم ويسبب الانتفاخ. ابتعدي نهائياً عن تناول المأكولات المتبلة لأنها تعمل تحفيز المعدة على إطلاق أحماضها مما يؤدي إلى حدوث تهيج كبير وانتفاخ للبطن. تجنبي التوابل والمنكهات خاصة منها الفلفل الأسود ومسحوق الفلفل الحار لتجنب حدوث ذلك. 
4-تناول اللبن الرائب بانتظامانتظمي على تناول اللبن الرائب خلال وجبتي الإفطار والسحور نظراً لأنه غني بالبكتيريا المفيدة التي تؤدي إلى هضم الطعام بشكل مثالي دون الشعور بالانتفاخ والتخمة. يحتوي على بكتيريا حمض الاكتيك التي تساعد على إزالة السموم المنتجة للبكتريا الضارة في الأمعاء. يحتوي على نسبة كبيرة من الكالسيوم التي تساعد على بناء العظام ومنع خلال الشهر الفضيل. يعالج تقلصات المعدة والإسهال يجب الحرص على تناوله يومياً للاستفادة منه خلال شهر رمضان. 
5-ممارسة بعض التمارين الرياضيةللرياضة الكثير من الفوائد على الجهاز الهضمي ولكن بشكل معتدل وخفيف خاصة خلال الشهر الفضيل. احرصي على من التمارين المفيدة في تخفيف الحرقة بحيث يساعد على استقرار المعدة وتقليل ارتداد الحمض إليها ويمكن ممارستها بأي مكان مفتوح، أو في أحد النوادي الرياضية عقب الإفطار. تعد التمارين الرياضية من الوسائل الأفضل للهضم الصحي. ينصح الأطباء بها يوميا لمدة لا تقل عن نصف ساعة لمكافحة الإمساك و تخفيف الوزن وزيادة كميه الأنزيمات الهاضمة التي تساعد على هضم الطعام بصورة افضل وتحد من حدوث انتفاخات وعسر هضم.*

----------


## elhadad11

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## mor_xw

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

